# Beautiful cardigan - knit - free download



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

Enjoy

http://blog.loveknitting.com/free-bergere-de-france-jacket-pattern/?utm_source=Loveknitting&utm_campaign=2c77d60794-150214_MAGIC&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_a0f9d56561-2c77d60794-48841273&mc_cid=2c77d60794&mc_eid=f789371172


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the link,it is very nice. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dawn1960 (Jan 5, 2014)

Very nice cardigan. Thanks for posting the link


----------



## Quilter Pam (Mar 4, 2012)

Cute! Very different.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I agree cute and different with the buttons off to the side.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks for the link.


----------



## inisfada (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you sooooo much for posting this! I have been looking for an "off center" cardigan pattern for ages! This one is perfect! :thumbup:


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

This is the second time I've come across this pattern in the last 24 hours. 

Obviously it means to be part of my pattern stash.  

Thanks for the link.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Love the sweater. Thank you.


----------



## Tappinalice (Feb 5, 2012)

Saw the Valentine hat with valentines. Where on site do you find that pattern?


----------



## knitterlin (May 31, 2012)

This is stunning. Thanks!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

This is a nice version of Aran--thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## Mare (Jan 19, 2011)

Interesting cardi... just a bit different, but still classic looking. Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## berlinerkindl (Jul 14, 2012)

This looks great. Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Thanks for the link! Great pattern.


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

beautiful sweater, thank you for the link


----------



## Izziebear (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice. Does anyone know what weight yarn is used?


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Great site, thanks!


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

they have such lovely patterns. Thanx.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely. Thank you.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

PAJulian said:


> Enjoy
> 
> http://blog.loveknitting.com/free-bergere-de-france-jacket-pattern/?utm_source=Loveknitting&utm_campaign=2c77d60794-150214_MAGIC&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_a0f9d56561-2c77d60794-48841273&mc_cid=2c77d60794&mc_eid=f789371172


You are right! So cute! Thanks!


----------



## dogLVR (Oct 16, 2013)

If I were abetter knitter I would love to make it! Maybe someday :roll:


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

Izziebear said:


> Nice. Does anyone know what weight yarn is used?


I think it is a chunky weight as we know it in the UK. Will knit up very quick. It is done on 5.00mm and 5.5mm knitting needles.


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks so much for this link. I quite like the pattern, so much so that I may work it up with yarn already in my stash. :thumbup:


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks so much. It is very pretty.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Very Pretty..Thanks for the link..


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks for the link. Like the idea of the buttons to one side.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

I love the fit and the neckline Do you think it could be made as a pullover?


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Very nice. Thank you.


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## LindaRodriguez (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks for this pattern!


----------



## happykatt (Oct 22, 2013)

I love this! thanks for the link.


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

very pretty ---- thanks


----------



## mbeare (Dec 5, 2013)

Hello,

Thank you for the link. This pattern is perfect for some Black Brushed Chunky Sirdar Gemini yarn I want to knit up for myself. My mother gave me three balls she had left over and I bought three more on a well-known auction site to match up with them. I am now looking forward to knitting it up.
Michelle


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Very nice. Thank you very much.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Very nice. Thank you very much. I love cardigans and this one is stunning and quite different. :thumbup:


----------

